# Craftsman Router Model 315.17381



## Mark Kasmarek (Mar 6, 2011)

Greetings! I have a Craftsman Router Model 315.17381. My Grandpa gave it to me before he passed away. When I tried to use it, I heard a chattering. One of the mmetal pieces on the armature where the brushes ride is missing. So i am trying to find another armature or an unwanted router of the same type I can purchase. Does anyone know where I can find one? I'm think that this request is futile, but I have to try. Sears parts says it is unavailable. Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Craftsman Router items - Get great deals on Home Garden, Business Industrial items on eBay.com!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Kacz and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Mark

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

Kacz,

Here's one.

Craftsman Model 315.17381 router, 1/4" co


----------



## millidave (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello Mark,
Have you been able to find parts for the router?


----------



## clauale (Jul 31, 2012)

yo lo necesito


----------



## millidave (Mar 17, 2011)

If you are still interested in a Craftsman Router Model 315.17381, I have one in great mechanical condition. I have the original plastic carrying case and am pretty sure that I have the manual as well. The on-off switch needs to be replaced. I have the original replacement part.


----------

